# The Book of Om: Or, Adventures in Tortoise Keeping, New Zealand edition



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

INTRODUCTION:

It's January.
3 months roughly till I get my baby Greek spur thigh tortoise _(Testudo graeca)_ from the breeder. I've started this thread to document my process of getting ready for his/her arrival, and what comes after that. I hope it will be of interest to prospective new owners generally, but also I'm aiming at providing a handy reference for New Zealand specifically. Tortoises are VERY rare and hard to obtain here, so the pet shops of NZ don't cater for them. No ready made tortoise tables, pre-fabricated tortoise food or lighting packages for us!

Why the Book of Om? If you are a Discworld/Terry Pratchett fan then you'll know why. For the rest of you - the Discworld book Small Gods is about how people create gods, and what happens to those gods when people stop believing in them. In the story, the Great God Om wakes up one day to discover that even though a country and religion are named after him, it's all lip service and ritual and only ONE person still truly Believes. As a result he has lost all of his powers and has somehow become a small, one-eyed tortoise. His new mission in life is to protect his one remaining follower and thereby save his own life. So, really, my tortoise HAS to be named Om. No contest.

I might add that the Discworld is a flat planet that rests on the backs of 4 humongous elephants, who in turn ride on the shell of Great A'Tuin, the World Turtle, who swims through space. If you like reptiles then consider checking these books out 

I hope that more experienced tortoise keepers (i.e. pretty much everyone here) will butt in with comments, advice and corrections. This is a conversation, not a blog.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking forward to reading this

I'll do my best to keep Death distracted, so he feels no inclination to visit sweet little Om.



or maybe I'll disappear the Hogfather again -Death was pretty busy then!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 6, 2016)

oh!...and I'm already putting in a thread request....
 .................................................................................Lots of photos of what your yard and what your area of the country looks like in general. Never been to New Zealand and I'm nosey.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

WHERE THE HECK DO I FIND A TORTOISE IN NEW ZEALAND?

1) http://reptilez.co.nz/

the only website I've found that actually lists tortoises for sale. This is where mine will be coming from. Even if they are listed as out of stock, do email in case they are expecting babies soon. Get your name on the waiting list.

2) http://www.reptilepark.co.nz/

Slightly run down but charming and worth a visit. Home to Hermanns, Greek, Leopard, Star and Redfoot tortoises. They don't advertise them for sale that I'm aware of, but if you email them they'll let you know what they have available and provide a care sheet of sorts.

3) http://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/reptiles-turtles

The local equivalent of Ebay. There are 1 or 2 breeders that I haven't managed to get any response from who very occasionally list tortoises for sale. Even more rarely someone may want to rehome a pet tortoise. 
NOTE: From the NZ Herpetological Society website:

_"In 1984 it was agreed with the EEC Council to treat three species of Mediterranean tortoise (the Spur-thighed, Hermann's and Marginated Tortoise from Greece) according to Appendix 1 of the Convention for International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES). The Egyptian Tortoise (Testudo kleinmanni) was added to Appendix I in 1994. This meant that these four species were protected and commercial trade strictly prohibited. For the sale, exchange or barter of these protected tortoises by private individuals a license is required."_

So the reselling of a pet tortoise on TradeMe is probably technically illegal since a "civilian" owner won't have a license to sell one. Whether you report such a sale to TradeMe or buy the tortoise to give it an awesome new home is a matter for your own conscience.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> oh!...and I'm already putting in a thread request....
> .................................................................................Lots of photos of what your yard and what your area of the country looks like in general. Never been to New Zealand and I'm nosey.


will do!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> oh!...and I'm already putting in a thread request....
> .................................................................................Lots of photos of what your yard and what your area of the country looks like in general. Never been to New Zealand and I'm nosey.


You've seen Lord of the Rings, right? It looks EXACTLY like that. But with more sheep.

Well, the pretty parts of it look like that. Also Hobbiton is a real place now that you can visit, and you can even have a beer at the Green Dragon pub. However I live in Auckland, population 1 million. The harbour is nice. We're surrounded by volcanoes, all but 1 of which are extinct...




This is what we did on New Years Eve and that is the aforementioned non-dead (dormant) volcano. One day it will kill us all. Awesome.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 6, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> You've seen Lord of the Rings, right? It looks EXACTLY like that. But with more sheep.
> 
> Well, the pretty parts of it look like that. Also Hobbiton is a real place now that you can visit, and you can even have a beer at the Green Dragon pub. However I live in Auckland, population 1 million. The harbour is nice. We're surrounded by volcanoes, all but 1 of which are extinct...
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful!

I am VERY aware that Hobbiton is now a tourist destination. VERY AWARE! Oh yeah. Baby!
I just figure the entire country can't all be Lord of the Rings...can it? There have to be a few ugly bus stops some where 

Interested to learn more about tort keeping in Auckland. Do you do any gardening? If so, please post away!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

STEP 1: ASSESS YOUR ENVIRONMENT

I decided that the very first things I should buy were a temperature gun, so I can take readings in the room that will have the indoor enclosure; and a hygrometer to measure the humidity. The climate in my bit of Auckland is mild - occasional frosts in winter is as bad as it gets. When my tort is an adult it should be able to live outside for most of the year. But for this first upcoming winter I plan to keep it indoors. I'm buying this equipment now so that I can take measurements over a period of a week or so and get some sort of average for the summer environment. Once I have that information I'll be better able to decide what style of indoor enclosure to build.
The temp guns and hygrometers are both readily available on TradeMe for around $20 each. I'm waiting for them to arrive and then I can start recording data. yay!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks beautiful!
> 
> I am VERY aware that Hobbiton is now a tourist destination. VERY AWARE! Oh yeah. Baby!
> I just figure the entire country can't all be Lord of the Rings...can it? There have to be a few ugly bus stops some where
> ...


oh, there's plenty of ugly, just like anywhere else. And there was a story on the news the other night about how red-eared sliders are becoming far too numerous in Auckland and their sale may have to be regulated. *sigh*

The thing is, because we've been an isolated little group of islands for so long our native fauna is pretty unusual. We have TWO native mammal species. TWO. (Bats.) Most of the ecological niches usually occupied by mammals were taken by birds/reptiles/amphibians here; and because there were no mammalian predators here they all got sloppy about self defence. Hence, flightless birds. (even one of the bat species doesn't like flying!) You can imagine what the introduction of cats, dogs, rats, stoats, ferrets and possums has done to the native species. As a result we now have pretty strict laws about what people can keep as pets and what can be imported, which is part of the reason why tortoises are so rare here. No gerbils, hamsters, squirrels, snakes allowed down here. No pet monkeys, iguanas, chameleons, apes or big cats (good thing too.) On the plus side, no big predators either. No bears, foxes, wolves, coyotes, raccoons...only 2 poisonous spiders and one of those came from Australia. Only a couple of raptor bird species. So WHEN I can let my tort outside there won't be so many dangers as there are elsewhere. (I do have 2 cats though.)

Because I'm Difficult I always want the pets that are rare down here. Turtles are easy to come by, you can also get bearded dragons, leopard geckos and blue-tongued skinks now which you couldn't 10 years ago. You're not allowed to keep native lizards, geckos or skinks without special permits and restrictions about cages and stuff.....

I've totally forgotten what the point of this post was.....


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 6, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I've totally forgotten what the point of this post was.....


I watched some of "Nature's weirdest events" on Netflix. I swear every episode was about horrible consequences of foreign species introduction into Australia (different country-sorry!). It talked about how there aren't predators for some of the animals getting out of control. The mice epidemics were enough to make my skin crawl, so I guess I can understand why New Zealand is so concerned about wild animal control.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

Photos for the nosy parkers 

This is the room that will have the indoor enclosure. It's the warmest and quietest room in the house.... And the fullest....




Once I know what sort of enclosure I'm building I'm gonna have some serious reorganizing on my hands!

This is the dinky front yard



Plenty of yummy roses and a giant aloe Vera triffid 

And part of the back yard...



Yeah. A gardener I am not. Look at all the delicious weeds though!!!! (The yard will get beautified at some point, but we just finished putting in a new bathroom & have renovation fatigue.)


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

While I'm feeling photographic you might as well meet the other non-humans here.



Imperial Storm Trooper (Imp), plakat tail betta fish. He shares the tank with a blue mystery snail named Shush.



HarrietJonesPrimeMinister, Maine Coon



Ensign Spud Crusher, silver tabby British Shorthair.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh my word!!! All of your pet names!!! I get every reference I'm starting to wonder if I was switched at birth!!!

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I love this forum, because I would peek over every fence I could if it weren't so creeeeepy


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe! I do love my fellow nerds  here's a photo of Spud as a baby, see if you can spot why we picked a Star Trek theme....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2016)

I just LOVE Harriet Jones. She's so regal-looking. I'm crazy about the kitties. And when I look at your yards, I don't see anything but tortoise space. But I really have to wonder about the "quiet" room. With all those toys in there how can you allow your yarn to be on the floor? No kids?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I just LOVE Harriet Jones. She's so regal-looking. I'm crazy about the kitties. And when I look at your yards, I don't see anything but tortoise space. But I really have to wonder about the "quiet" room. With all those toys in there how can you allow your yarn to be on the floor? No kids?



Oh yeah, SUPER regal! Lol




Nope, no kids, human babies aren't my thing. A 20-something stepdaughter who is really cool and lives an hour or so north with her boyfriend.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Maybe! I do love my fellow nerds  here's a photo of Spud as a baby, see if you can spot why we picked a Star Trek theme....
> View attachment 161324


Ditto!!!!

Also, here's what I see...

.....am I right!!?!??!

or am I missing the mark and it's supposed to be part of the enterprise or a bird of prey or something?
hmmm....could be the enterprise......????


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 7, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Ditto!!!!
> 
> Also, here's what I see...
> View attachment 161341
> ...


Oh, I hadn't thought of that one actually!
It was this I was thinking of originally




It's what those marks on his flanks reminded me of anyway. Then Ensign Crusher coz he was the youngest member of the household, and Spud because British Shorthair adults supposedly look like potatoes balanced on 4 toothpicks


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Oh, I hadn't thought of that one actually!
> It was this I was thinking of originally
> 
> View attachment 161344
> ...


Oh my word!!! Can't believe I didn't see it! You're exactly right! I looked at it wrong. Like when you see the vase/face illusion. Brilliant!


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice! We're not into the human babies bit either, so we love the "surround yourself with animals" philosophy! But we're down to just 2 more cichlids now besides Steve the tortoise. So perhaps more animals will be in our future soon. We are great local zoo supporters though!! Also: love the purple chair! ;D


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 7, 2016)

I had to euthanase my mouse a couple of months ago and have lost 2 bettas and a snail in the last year, plus i rehomed my axolotl, so this is the fewest pets I've had in a long time, which I think the Bloke is glad about. He doesn't seem to mind the idea of a tortoise - I reckon he's hoping it will keep the grass mowed for him, but I don't think he quite understands how small the tort will be!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry about the pets


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 8, 2016)

Aww I send my sincere regards to you as well, @Stitchpunk. I'm sure more animals will find their way into your heart and home again soon. ;D HUGS!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 8, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Sorry about the pets


Thanks, me too. Especially Rory, my mouse. "Euthanise"is a polite term for what I actually did with a shovel and still feel awful about. But he was pretty sick and it's a long drive to the vet. Seemed kinder not to put him through the additional stress. Which reminds me, I must check if the place I get the pet insurance for the cats from will cover tortoises......!

Why oh why must April be so far away? In fact the reptile park has a few 1 yo tortoises available right now, but really I do need to some time to prepare and I don't want to miss out on having a really tiny baby, even though caring for it is bound to cause anxiety.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 8, 2016)

Awwww, you sound like a real big animal lover!  Bonus points!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 8, 2016)

Beautiful cats - but keep an eye on them with the tort!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-3-4-mo-old-attacked-by-cat.118042/#post-1093303


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 8, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful cats - but keep an eye on them with the tort!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-3-4-mo-old-attacked-by-cat.118042/#post-1093303


Oh I will, the indoor enclosure will either have a lid or I'll keep the door to that room shut, and the outside enclosure will definitely have a cover. And no roaming anywhere without constant supervision!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 8, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know how New Zealand $ equate to U.S. $, but in U.S. $ that's an awful lot of money. Here that baby would be bout $100.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 9, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how New Zealand $ equate to U.S. $, but in U.S. $ that's an awful lot of money. Here that baby would be bout $100.


It's about US$550. Yes, they are very expensive here - it's the rarity factor. Leopard geckos and bearded dragons used to go for similar prices a few years ago, but now that there are more breeders here prices have dropped. so I need to look after my baby really well!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 10, 2016)

*snort* I'm in the lounge browsing the forum and a woman on the tv said "pies, sandwiches and cakes" and I thought "that's not a good diet for a tortoise!" (The Bloke is watching some show about the history of rail in NZ, I guess it must've been about the catering.)

I think I have tortoises on the brain...


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 10, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I think I have tortoises on the brain...


That's the only way to live! ;D


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 10, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> That's the only way to live! ;D


But I don't even have a tortoise yet!

temperature gun just arrived, so I can start taking readings in the enclosure room....hygrometer will be here in a day or 2....progress of sorts.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Too pretty to die.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

well, I've been checking temps and humidity for a couple of days. So far humidity has been between 66 and 74% and temps have ranged from 68F to 84F. So I'm already thinking that an enclosed habitat will be best for climate stability, even though I may not need actual heating during the height of summer days, and humidity should be ok'ish at any time.
So, what kind of enclosure? My head says to go the inexpensive but ugly plastic tub route, though that makes lighting attachments slightly trickier. My heart says to find an old wooden china cabinet with sliding glass doors, where we can make holes in the top for lighting and use existing shelving to create an extra level. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 12, 2016)

I love doing woodwork. I'd have that for a job instead of sitting in a cubicle all day if it paid better! ;D


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I love doing woodwork. I'd have that for a job instead of sitting in a cubicle all day if it paid better! ;D


I, otoh, did one year of woodwork in high school and was so bad at it that the teacher ended up letting me glue everything coz I couldn't hammer a nail in straight to save myself! Luckily I can call on the Bloke for assistance, so long as I'm not super demanding...


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 12, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I, otoh, did one year of woodwork in high school and was so bad at it that the teacher ended up letting me glue everything coz I couldn't hammer a nail in straight to save myself! Luckily I can call on the Bloke for assistance, so long as I'm not super demanding...


Well, you gave it a good shot!  I can't say I have much skill in woodworking but it's much more satisfying work than sitting in front of a computer screen. Unless I'm looking at cute tortoise photos!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 12, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> well, I've been checking temps and humidity for a couple of days. So far humidity has been between 66 and 74% and temps have ranged from 68F to 84F. So I'm already thinking that an enclosed habitat will be best for climate stability, even though I may not need actual heating during the height of summer days, and humidity should be ok'ish at any time.
> So, what kind of enclosure? My head says to go the inexpensive but ugly plastic tub route, though that makes lighting attachments slightly trickier. My heart says to find an old wooden china cabinet with sliding glass doors, where we can make holes in the top for lighting and use existing shelving to create an extra level. What to do, what to do...


Take a look at a post I made recently for the tub set up I use when I take my tortoise on road trips. -Maybe it will give you some ideas as to lamps etc...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/car-travel-set-up.134511/


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 12, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 161878
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a few ode to David posts too Sheesh! Why you always copying me!? 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1605#post-1269812
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1605#post-1269823


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Take a look at a post I made recently for the tub set up I use when I take my tortoise on road trips. -Maybe it will give you some ideas as to lamps etc...
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/car-travel-set-up.134511/


neat set up. I'd be a bit worried about having a light on a portable stand due to the cats. Also I'm not sure that I'll be able to get a MVB, they seem to be very few and far between here (well,the non-spiral ones anyway) whereas I can get hold of Reptiglo tubes easily.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I made a few ode to David posts too Sheesh! Why you always copying me!?
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1605#post-1269812
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1605#post-1269823



I'm genuinely heartbroken, way more so than I would have expected. Thinking of buying a blank tee and getting out the stencils and bleach to make a "we can be heroes, just for one day" shirt. He made it more than ok for the misfits to be ourselves; he made different GLORIOUS.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 12, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> neat set up. I'd be a bit worried about having a light on a portable stand due to the cats. Also I'm not sure that I'll be able to get a MVB, they seem to be very few and far between here (well,the non-spiral ones anyway) whereas I can get hold of Reptiglo tubes easily.


You can attach the lights on stands in multiple places very easily. I have SIX cats, no problems when my first closed chamber was in a tub like this set up. You can put Ceramic heat emitters in the lamp for day and night heat. I don't know anything about Reptiglo tubes, but I'm assuming you could screw a tube light fixture into the walls. ??? Just a few thoughts from an amateur keeper


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> You can attach the lights on stands in multiple places very easily. I have SIX cats, no problems when my first closed chamber was in a tub like this set up. You can put Ceramic heat emitters in the lamp for day and night heat. I don't know anything about Reptiglo tubes, but I'm assuming you could screw a tube light fixture into the walls. ??? Just a few thoughts from an amateur keeper


oh ok,that's good to know. Thanks


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's an interesting link from the NZ Turtle Rescue website about lighting for reptiles:

http://www.turtlerescue.co.nz/turtle-lighting-setup

Pity the images are broken, but even so it provides what seems like good (if rather technical) information about UVB lighting and the effectiveness of different types. Though tbh it made my eyes glaze over a bit. I don't Maths. I'm looking around for a MVB but not finding anything so far. Trixie, Exo-Terra, Reptile One and Arcadia tube lights seem to be about it for options here. If anyone can give me any recommendations or warnings about any of those brands please do!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 13, 2016)

Got a couple of cabinets with sliding glass doors on my watchlist that would convert into nice habitats. But really....... I should go with tubs, I think. Come next summer the tort will move outside ; the thing is though I don't know if s/he will hibernate come winter, or stay awake but need to be moved indoors. I don't know what to doooooooo!
Also there is a 1yo Hermann's for sale right NOW which is in Auckland and which could go straight into an outdoor enclosure. But the Mr thinks I should wait (aka "I don't really want you to take $850 out of our savings right now".) I don't think he has any idea of how much indoor lighting and heating is going to cost. *sigh*


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 14, 2016)

By Grabthar's hammer sir, we shall miss you


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 14, 2016)

Reached that point with enclosure research where I'm just getting more and more confused by all the conflicting information. The breeder likes the indoor rabbit enclosure that I first looked at, which everyone here seems to think is too open. The breeder thinks that with our high-ish humidity year round the enclosed ones can get too damp and cause shell rot.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 14, 2016)

I found MVB bulbs! And the instructions for building a table enclosure at the Tortoise Table website which I like the looks of. Hollywood Fish Farm carries the MVB in 2 wattages. The price though! Eek!


----------



## George Coats (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey! I'm a fellow kiwi down here in the South Island, few months back I was just like you searching for tortoises but I finally bought two of trade me from a breeder up by the bay of plenty. (https://m.facebook.com/ReptileWorld.co.nz) Also tried doing the same contacting the reptile park got a reply a month later saying they have Greek spur and Hermann yearlings for sale at 750 each, also I tried asking them about the other species such as the cherry heads, leopards and more but they can't sell them. :/


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 162302
> 
> 
> By Grabthar's hammer sir, we shall miss you


Ha! Of course you beet me to it! I JUST finished typing to you in the Garden chat asking if you heard about dear Alan

You're fabulous, my dear!!!!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

George Coats said:


> Hey! I'm a fellow kiwi down here in the South Island, few months back I was just like you searching for tortoises but I finally bought two of trade me from a breeder up by the bay of plenty. (https://m.facebook.com/ReptileWorld.co.nz) Also tried doing the same contacting the reptile park got a reply a month later saying they have Greek spur and Hermann yearlings for sale at 750 each, also I tried asking them about the other species such as the cherry heads, leopards and more but they can't sell them. :/



Hihihihihi! Yay! So what did you end up getting? Thanks for the FB link, I'm not on there so I usually forget to look for info there. What sort of enclosures have you got set up?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! Of course you beet me to it! I JUST finished typing to you in the Garden chat asking if you heard about dear Alan
> 
> You're fabulous, my dear!!!!


Nah, I'm just a giant nerd is all. What. A. Week. And not in a good way. I have a "tribute wall" going on my office doors now, I covered them in Terry Pratchett stuff when he went *sob*, and never took It down; now I have Bowie and Rickman pictures up there too.


----------



## George Coats (Jan 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Hihihihihi! Yay! So what did you end up getting? Thanks for the FB link, I'm not on there so I usually forget to look for info there. What sort of enclosures have you got set up?


I ended up getting two yearling Hermanns and setup (down below) was all brought from Animates but this was just temporary as I'm building a new table twice as big and I'll be sure to upload pictures when finished.


----------



## George Coats (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## George Coats (Jan 15, 2016)

If your wondering what I used for the enclosure it's just a large plastic tub with a wooden scaffolding top to hold the lamps. P.S your best bet is a tortoise table not the rabbit pen, if a tortoise can see through the fence it's going to constantly try to escape. Unless you put a line at the lower level of the pen so it can't see out, maybe some wooden planks or something.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

George Coats said:


> If your wondering what I used for the enclosure it's just a large plastic tub with a wooden scaffolding top to hold the lamps. P.S your best bet is a tortoise table not the rabbit pen, if a tortoise can see through the fence it's going to constantly try to escape. Unless you put a line at the lower level of the pen so it can't see out, maybe some wooden planks or something.



The rabbit pen has a pretty deep plastic tray. But yeah, I'm thinking a table will be best/easiest for doing the lighting set-up. The sooner I get it done the sooner I can start monitoring the temps and make any adjustments (such as closing in part of it if need be.)


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok, decision made. I bought 3 of these 60 litre tubs with lids from Bunnings. They will probably sit on a trestle table as a bit of a cat deterrent. I'll cut holes in the sides and join them into 1 big tub filled with fine grade orchid bark. Some sort of rail overhead will hold the lighting/heating, and if need be I can use the plastic lids to help keep in heat or humidity. It won't be gorgeous, but it only has to last a couple of years until the baby is old enough to go into a permanent outdoor enclosure. I'm going to get the bare bones set up done as soon as I can so that I can take more accurate temp readings and then figure out the niceties of the lighting and hopefully get some live plants underway.


----------



## George Coats (Jan 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 162483
> Ok, decision made. I bought 3 of these 60 litre tubs with lids from Bunnings. They will probably sit on a trestle table as a bit of a cat deterrent. I'll cut holes in the sides and join them into 1 big tub filled with fine grade orchid bark. Some sort of rail overhead will hold the lighting/heating, and if need be I can use the plastic lids to help keep in heat or humidity. It won't be gorgeous, but it only has to last a couple of years until the baby is old enough to go into a permanent outdoor enclosure. I'm going to get the bare bones set up done as soon as I can so that I can take more accurate temp readings and then figure out the niceties of the lighting and hopefully get some live plants underway.


Looks good.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 16, 2016)

The very beginning of the tortoise table




Currently reading 50% humidity and 88F in there with no lighting or heating. Next step will be to make holes in the sides and join them into 1 big container, then add substrate and build bridges between each tub. hopefully by the time I get to the lighting it will have cooled down a bit. I've been hard at it for 6 hours reorganising this room and doing housework and I am dripping! Cold beer beckons....


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice job! What a rewarding way to burn calories, yes? Certainly my favorite! Still "organizing" today myself... Always so much more to do... ;D


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 18, 2016)

ALWAYS! Wish we could afford a cleaner. Hoping we might be able to get a dishwasher soon though, I've never had a dishwasher before. Reorganising my room was quite satisfying but now I've got a big pile of stuff in the basement that I need to put away somewhere. *sigh* we only moved here a couple of years ago and when we left the old place we filled 2 huge skips with rubbish....and we've filled another 2 since we got here. But at least I have the beginning of a tortoise table now!


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 18, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> ALWAYS! Wish we could afford a cleaner. Hoping we might be able to get a dishwasher soon though, I've never had a dishwasher before. Reorganising my room was quite satisfying but now I've got a big pile of stuff in the basement that I need to put away somewhere. *sigh* we only moved here a couple of years ago and when we left the old place we filled 2 huge skips with rubbish....and we've filled another 2 since we got here. But at least I have the beginning of a tortoise table now!


Way to go! Progress slowly. I've learned that (at least) once every year, take a day to go through the things that have been sitting around. You may trash or donate more than you'd expect! The space you've cleared after that is always rewarding.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 21, 2016)

Right, so yesterday thanks to @Tom I learned something important about substrates. Orchid bark is often recommended here as a good choice. However, the orchid bark sold in the US is made from fir, whereas in NZ it is all (as far as I can tell) made from pine. I gather that pine anything is not a great idea for tortoises. So I had to rethink. My breeder uses peat, which you can get from the garden centre with no additives in it. I've elected to go for coco coir, which I found on TradeMe sold in compressed bricks, as this seems to be the number 1 favourite substrate choice. You can easily find videos or instructions online about how to rehydrate it....but maybe don't look it up at work! Seems like most of the sites with instructions are dedicated to cannabis cultivation! Mine is hopefully getting delivered today - it cost me about $22 including shipping for what will amount to 10kg worth.

This weekend I plan to cut holes in the sides of my tubs and install tunnels between them (I'm thinking PVC pipe or similar) and sort out a pole and brackets to suspend the lighting from. I'll also get the coco coir hydrated and into the tubs so I can see what that does to the humidity.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, very nice! I still have a compressed brick of coco coir for Steve' enclosure and have yet to try it out. I can't wait to build a humid hide as well. Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 21, 2016)

Yay compressed coco coir!


(Beer bottle for scale and because it's bloody hot)
Even my biggest tub wasn't quite big enough for just half of it!



I'll leave it to drain overnight. 
HarrietJonesPrimeMinister did her best "magician's assistant" pose


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 22, 2016)

Apologies for the craptacular photos, I'm too tired and hot!
This is what we got done today. It's a bit of an experiment. The 3 tubs have had holes put in the sides and connecting tunnels made from kitchen containers with the ends cut off. The tunnels are at ground level.





My thinking is essentially 3 connected rooms. One will be the basking/hot room, one a cool room and one in between. Because I have 3 lids I can use them as I choose to help to control temp/humidity in each room. Also the tort will not be able to see his/her entire territory in one glance, which I hope will encourage exploration and provide a bit of environmental enrichment.
I also bought a cheap garment rack today. We're going to make it longer so that it will fit around the table and provide a height-adjustable mounting for the lights. Phew!

ETA: I also got some curtains put back on the window after some drastic surgery with scissors and double sided tape. Just as well - 6.30pm and it's still 88F in there. MAYBE tortoise ownership will make me happier about heat and humidity?!

ETA2: that's the coco coir in there, it turned out the 5kg brick I hydrated yesterday was the perfect amount. There's a good 10cm/4inches of nice soft substrate in each tub.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh yeah. This is me. In all my red faced and sweaty glory. Gods but I was built for colder climates than this!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 24, 2016)

Tubs reading 97% humidity at 6am this morning. Yeaaaaah, I think I will let them dry out a little....


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 26, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 163194
> Oh yeah. This is me. In all my red faced and sweaty glory. Gods but I was built for colder climates than this!


Awesome blue hair!  I don't think my industry will hire me if I dye mine "unnatural" colors, so I have decided I will when my hair turns gray. It's a blank canvas then!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Yay compressed coco coir!
> View attachment 163101
> 
> (Beer bottle for scale and because it's bloody hot)
> ...


HarrietJones! Ha


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 163194
> Gods but I was built for colder climates than this!


You're so funny. Great hair too


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 11, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Right, so yesterday thanks to @Tom I learned something important about substrates. Orchid bark is often recommended here as a good choice. However, the orchid bark sold in the US is made from fir, whereas in NZ it is all (as far as I can tell) made from pine. I gather that pine anything is not a great idea for tortoises. So I had to rethink. My breeder uses peat, which you can get from the garden centre with no additives in it. I've elected to go for coco coir, which I found on TradeMe sold in compressed bricks, as this seems to be the number 1 favourite substrate choice. You can easily find videos or instructions online about how to rehydrate it....but maybe don't look it up at work! Seems like most of the sites with instructions are dedicated to cannabis cultivation! Mine is hopefully getting delivered today - it cost me about $22 including shipping for what will amount to 10kg worth.
> 
> This weekend I plan to cut holes in the sides of my tubs and install tunnels between them (I'm thinking PVC pipe or similar) and sort out a pole and brackets to suspend the lighting from. I'll also get the coco coir hydrated and into the tubs so I can see what that does to the humidity.




Lols, Hi, I've been following your posts and am also in Auckland 
Just been onto Trademe and scored some Coco Coir cheap as, and just around the corner from work.
Didn't even think to look there before, thanks 
I have a 4 year old Hermans that i am rehousing and have been checking out the forum, turns out most what i've been doing is wrong 

Fingers crossed there's no permanent damage.

Neil


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 11, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Lols, Hi, I've been following your posts and am also in Auckland
> Just been onto Trademe and scored some Coco Coir cheap as, and just around the corner from work.
> Didn't even think to look there before, thanks
> I have a 4 year old Hermans that i am rehousing and have been checking out the forum, turns out most what i've been doing is wrong
> ...


Oh yay! Glad I could help. And it's awesome that you're working to improve things for your tortoise, I hope you'll share some photos at some point. Don't beat yourself up. I think that some of the issues (like humidity) that many tort keepers are big on may not be quite so much of an issue here....my coco coir in the tubs is starting to dry out on the surface but humidity is still reading 97%. We should maybe worry about shell rot more than being too dry! There just isn't much info specifically aimed at this climate. 
does your tort have a name? The breeder says her baby Greeks are doing well but she hasn't shared any photos with me as yet.... April feels so very far away!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 12, 2016)

And this is why tortoises are cool. They care not for silly humans.

http://www.themarysue.com/torteyes-wide-shut/


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 12, 2016)

Haven't been around for a couple of weeks, simply because I had nothing to report, but today we put in the modified garment rack to hold the lighting. Now I just need to save up the $ for the actual lights. Won't THAT be fun!


----------



## George Coats (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh what fun that will be..  I've decided to relocate my little boy to a new home he was causing some trouble.. I got my tortoise table completed still needing to get a better substrate but they are mostly outside with the great weather.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 20, 2016)

I went to the garden centre this morning and now my enclosure has baby plants! My plan is to let them settle in and grow as much as possible for a few weeks, and then probably take cuttings to propagate more before Om moves in. I bought spider plants, oregano, thyme, (tort may or not eat the herbs but if he doesn't we can!), baby's tears and coleus, and also some forget-me-not seeds that I have scattered around. (All listed on the Tortoise Table website as suitable for regular consumption.) Terracotta saucers for food and water, and a plant pot cut in half to make hides. I don't know yet if I will do a humid hide or not - as you can see humidity is plenty high right now anyway, so I'll wait and see what it drops to over winter.

There will be plenty of rearranging to come I'm sure, but having the plants in at least gives me something I can fuss with while I wait for Om.

Given my 3-tub set up I'm not quite sure which way to go with lighting. I was going to do a MVB, but perhaps I might be better to have tube lights that can cover all 3 tubs rather than my original plan of having one "hot" tub with the basking lamp, a cool tub and an intermediate one. Anyone got any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 23, 2016)

How far away would the tube light be from the Tort? Will it still be effective from above the tubs? Maybe check out the specs for the bulb before you decide.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> How far away would the tube light be from the Tort? Will it still be effective from above the tubs? Maybe check out the specs for the bulb before you decide.



The height is adjustable - the lights will hang from a garment rack that runs the length of the enclosure. For a tube light I'd be looking at using something like this http://reptilez.co.nz/exo-terra-repti-glo-10-0-uvb-105cm-40w/


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> The height is adjustable - the lights will hang from a garment rack that runs the length of the enclosure. For a tube light I'd be looking at using something like this http://reptilez.co.nz/exo-terra-repti-glo-10-0-uvb-105cm-40w/


I see the tubes are effective UPTO 50cm, how deep are your box's? Will this be in range?
How long until the little monster arrives?

Neil


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> I see the tubes are effective UPTO 50cm, how deep are your box's? Will this be in range?
> How long until the little monster arrives?
> 
> Neil


Good point! Off the top of my head they would be 40-50cm tall, but then I have about 12cm of substrate in there too, so I should be able to hang them a little above the rim of the tubs. I'll check the measurements when I get home though. Would these lights get hot enough to soften/melt the plastic?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 163194
> Oh yeah. This is me. In all my red faced and sweaty glory. Gods but I was built for colder climates than this!



I LOVE your picture. You look NOTHING like what I pictured. You're a "with it" kinda person!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE your picture. You look NOTHING like what I pictured. You're a "with it" kinda person!


lolol what did you think I looked like? A crusty old librarian with a bun and a cardigan and a sign saying SHUSH?!  (well, I am pretty crusty. and i have been known to wear the odd cardigan. Preferably with a skull on it though.)


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> I see the tubes are effective UPTO 50cm, how deep are your box's? Will this be in range?
> How long until the little monster arrives?
> 
> Neil


Sorry, I forgot to say, we'll be picking up the little monster in April sometime so I've plenty of time to experiment with lighting etc( but NOT plenty of $, so I want to get that bit right first go if I can.)


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 23, 2016)

The tubs won't melt from the light, will they?  I worry!


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say, we'll be picking up the little monster in April sometime so I've plenty of time to experiment with lighting etc( but NOT plenty of $, so I want to get that bit right first go if I can.)


That's why I asked how far for the lights, 50cm is the furthest they should be in my mind. How hot they get I wouldn't know, I've never used them.


Stitchpunk said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say, we'll be picking up the little monster in April sometime so I've plenty of time to experiment with lighting etc( but NOT plenty of $, so I want to get that bit right first go if I can.)



Maybe add some more substrate to bring the floor level higher, more room to dig and bury


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> That's why I asked how far for the lights, 50cm is the furthest they should be in my mind. How hot they get I wouldn't know, I've never used them.
> 
> 
> Maybe add some more substrate to bring the floor level higher, more room to dig and bury



Or maybe I should just go with the MVB after all. I've only been able to find one brand here that's non-coil: http://www.hollywoodfishfarm.co.nz/...-d3-self-ballasted-uv-b-lamp-100-watt/m/2721/ it comes in 100 or 150watt, but I can't find a photo anywhere that shows what the "holder" looks like so I don't know if I need to buy some kind of shade or cover for it too. I don't trust the shop staff to know, they're fish specialists with limited reptile knowledge.


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Or maybe I should just go with the MVB after all. I've only been able to find one brand here that's non-coil: http://www.hollywoodfishfarm.co.nz/...-d3-self-ballasted-uv-b-lamp-100-watt/m/2721/ it comes in 100 or 150watt, but I can't find a photo anywhere that shows what the "holder" looks like so I don't know if I need to buy some kind of shade or cover for it too. I don't trust the shop staff to know, they're fish specialists with limited reptile knowledge.


They look expensive and you'd need one for each tub, the fitting is a standard desk lamp e27 bulb which you can buy easily from the warehouse for about $15 for a clip lamp. I used one before with a uvb coil bulb, but if you add it up 3 x lamps and 3 x bulbs your into $500 for lighting.
I think it'd be cheaper to add more coco coir to raise the level and use a tube light. Maybe go to a tropical fish shop and see how hot the bulbs get, I seem to think they run fairly cool, certainly not hot enough to melt those tubs with a small clearance between.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Or maybe I should just go with the MVB after all. I've only been able to find one brand here that's non-coil: http://www.hollywoodfishfarm.co.nz/...-d3-self-ballasted-uv-b-lamp-100-watt/m/2721/ it comes in 100 or 150watt, but I can't find a photo anywhere that shows what the "holder" looks like so I don't know if I need to buy some kind of shade or cover for it too. I don't trust the shop staff to know, they're fish specialists with limited reptile knowledge.


I use a wide dome with a ceramic holder for my mvb - the deep domes apparently make the bulbs and possibly che over heat and burn out quickly. The dome directs the heat etc downwards. Also hanging is safe than the clamps which have been known to fail and cause fires - if hung you can adjust the temps by raising or lowering. I guess you already know about the risks of coil and red bulbs well documented here so won't go over all that again. Many US members use domes/shades for brooders used on farms and buy them from agricultural suppliers or hardware stores quite cheaply.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> They look expensive and you'd need one for each tub, the fitting is a standard desk lamp e27 bulb which you can buy easily from the warehouse for about $15 for a clip lamp. I used one before with a uvb coil bulb, but if you add it up 3 x lamps and 3 x bulbs your into $500 for lighting.
> I think it'd be cheaper to add more coco coir to raise the level and use a tube light. Maybe go to a tropical fish shop and see how hot the bulbs get, I seem to think they run fairly cool, certainly not hot enough to melt those tubs with a small clearance between.



What I'd been thinking of was one really long UVB tube (the one I was looking at was a metre I think), with a basking bulb in one tub and possibly a CHE for winter. I'm not sure yet if I'll need regular daylight bulbs as well, the room gets some natural light already; I'm going to watch the plant growth and see how they respond to what's already there. I'd sort of envisioned a slightly different environment in each tub so that the tort could move between them for thermoregulation. So if I went with a MVB instead I'd still only have one, in the warm end/warm tub....and then maybe a smaller tube to cover the other 2 tubs. ARGH! The more I think about it the more confused I get! I suppose I've made it harder for myself by using a non-standard set up....but having spent $60 on the tubs and caused the bloke to swear a lot as he tried to cut the holes in the sides without the plastic breaking, I'm reluctant to ditch it and start over!


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> What I'd been thinking of was one really long UVB tube (the one I was looking at was a metre I think), with a basking bulb in one tub and possibly a CHE for winter. I'm not sure yet if I'll need regular daylight bulbs as well, the room gets some natural light already; I'm going to watch the plant growth and see how they respond to what's already there. I'd sort of envisioned a slightly different environment in each tub so that the tort could move between them for thermoregulation. So if I went with a MVB instead I'd still only have one, in the warm end/warm tub....and then maybe a smaller tube to cover the other 2 tubs. ARGH! The more I think about it the more confused I get! I suppose I've made it harder for myself by using a non-standard set up....but having spent $60 on the tubs and caused the bloke to swear a lot as he tried to cut the holes in the sides without the plastic breaking, I'm reluctant to ditch it and start over!


I would think the UVB tube would need to cover the whole environment, much like being out in the sunshine for real.
So in short... UVB for fake sun and a heat lamp to bake the little blighter so that he/she can feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> I would think the UVB tube would need to cover the whole environment, much like being out in the sunshine for real.
> So in short... UVB for fake sun and a heat lamp to bake the little blighter so that he/she can feel warm and fuzzy


yeah, that make sense, thanks!


----------



## Neil fuller (Feb 25, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> yeah, that make sense, thanks!


How are you getting along with your preparation??
I've just rehoused my Tort into her new garden home, she seems to be OK with it at the moment, just a bit worried that even as hot as we have it at the moment it's not hot enough.
Been thinking about winter keeping etc and your setup has given me some ideas, instead of a traditional table setup. But still not sure!!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 25, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> How are you getting along with your preparation??
> I've just rehoused my Tort into her new garden home, she seems to be OK with it at the moment, just a bit worried that even as hot as we have it at the moment it's not hot enough.
> Been thinking about winter keeping etc and your setup has given me some ideas, instead of a traditional table setup. But still not sure!!



Just watering the plants and keeping an eye on them. going to see if I can track down some organic potting mix this weekend, right now they're in their original pots shoved into the substrate. I get paid fortnightly and this was not a pay week so I have zero $ for buying lighting! 

A traditional style table might be fine for you if your winter humidity levels are ok, part of the reason I went with the tubs was so I wouldn't have to bug the Mr into building something custom for me. I'm not sure what the winter humidity levels will be like here, but really,it's Auckland so it's always gonna be a bit damp! If need be I can use the lids somehow to keep heat/humidity in but that brings new lighting issues.
I'm SO ready for it to be Autumn!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 1, 2016)

A quick plant update. Spider plants, coleus and oregano are doing well, and the forget-me-not seeds have sprouted already! The thyme is struggling and I don't think the baby's tears will make it. I split up my African violet over the weekend so now there are some baby ones in the enclosure too.I also found organic potting mix, but I'm going to wait till the forget-me-not seedlings are bigger before I repot everything. Humidity still reading 99%; it's been that kind of weather where you sweat buckets without even moving around. Ugh!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 3, 2016)

One of these will be mine! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 3, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 4, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> A quick plant update. Spider plants, coleus and oregano are doing well, and the forget-me-not seeds have sprouted already! The thyme is struggling and I don't think the baby's tears will make it. I split up my African violet over the weekend so now there are some baby ones in the enclosure too.I also found organic potting mix, but I'm going to wait till the forget-me-not seedlings are bigger before I repot everything. Humidity still reading 99%; it's been that kind of weather where you sweat buckets without even moving around. Ugh!


Glad to hear you have a sprout! Me too; I'm amazed my cheap cucumber seeds have come up.  They should be super tasty treats for my Russian when the grow bigger.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

Doing a little research into environmental enrichment for pet tortoises and will share good links as I come across them. This one has got me thinking about suitable toys:

http://tortoisegarden.com/2015/07/27/enrichment-providing-mental-well-being-for-your-tortoise/


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/Indoor-Housing/enrichments
http://consciouscompanion2012.com/tag/tortoise-and-turtle-enrichment/
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10888705.2014.917556 this one is about colour preference in tortoises. I have access to the PDF if anyone wants it.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 8, 2016)

Damn!!! Now I've gotta get an Ipad


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 8, 2016)

See you mentioning sprouts and it did make me giggle. I bought a couple of packs of seed a fortnight ago and just randomly spread it across the tortoise paddock, they grey within a week and were being eaten nearly as fast as they were sprouting You can see in the photo the seedlings growing, that's as big as they get. She scoffs them before they can develop any further.
I even place some pots with greens that I was growing in the mini greenhouse that's inside the enclosure, she even knocked them over to get at the fresh plants. Nothing is safe!! And the Skinks are moving in to keep her company


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Damn!!! Now I've gotta get an Ipad


what a tragedy! lol I've got one. I wonder if they enjoy nature videos...


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> See you mentioning sprouts and it did make me giggle. I bought a couple of packs of seed a fortnight ago and just randomly spread it across the tortoise paddock, they grey within a week and were being eaten nearly as fast as they were sprouting You can see in the photo the seedlings growing, that's as big as they get. She scoffs them before they can develop any further.
> I even place some pots with greens that I was growing in the mini greenhouse that's inside the enclosure, she even knocked them over to get at the fresh plants. Nothing is safe!! And the Skinks are moving in to keep her company
> View attachment 167171
> View attachment 167172


awwwww what a cutie! And a beautiful carapace  I haven't taken photos yet but I rearranged my plants some over the weekend. Several are now in a very heavy ceramic planter, I figure they will grow down over the sides a bit and give s/he something to reach up for (and it'll protect them from being destroyed entirely.) The plants that are freestanding have been repotted into organic soil and bigger pots, with river rocks in the bottom to make them harder to knock over (I hope!)

should be picking up the baby over Easter, all going well. I don't drive so the Bloke has to drive me down and he wants to go away on his boat over the break...so I'm being secretly horrible and praying for non-sailing weather on the easter Saturday and Sunday! Then I've taken the following week as leave so I can get the Om settled in. It's all getting very close very fast!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 8, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Doing a little research into environmental enrichment for pet tortoises and will share good links as I come across them. This one has got me thinking about suitable toys:
> 
> http://tortoisegarden.com/2015/07/27/enrichment-providing-mental-well-being-for-your-tortoise/


I really like this! It gives me some good ideas for when I expand my tortie table.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 8, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> awwwww what a cutie! And a beautiful carapace  I haven't taken photos yet but I rearranged my plants some over the weekend. Several are now in a very heavy ceramic planter, I figure they will grow down over the sides a bit and give s/he something to reach up for (and it'll protect them from being destroyed entirely.) The plants that are freestanding have been repotted into organic soil and bigger pots, with river rocks in the bottom to make them harder to knock over (I hope!)
> 
> should be picking up the baby over Easter, all going well. I don't drive so the Bloke has to drive me down and he wants to go away on his boat over the break...so I'm being secretly horrible and praying for non-sailing weather on the easter Saturday and Sunday! Then I've taken the following week as leave so I can get the Om settled in. It's all getting very close very fast!


Sounds like some great progress! Can't wait for more photos when this all comes together!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't decide whether this is sweet or sad! Maybe both.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ortoise-falls-in-love-with-a-plastic-toy.html


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 9, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I can't decide whether this is sweet or sad! Maybe both.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ortoise-falls-in-love-with-a-plastic-toy.html


Oh my goodness! Poor little dude needed some love! That would never happened to my Stevie!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 14, 2016)

I just realised it's probably 3 weeks at the most till I get Om! EEEEK! I feel like there is so much I still don't know.
I'm still playing around with the enclosure layout and plants. The tiny forget-me-not seedlings seems to have been too small to survive transplanting, so I shall have to get some more seeds. The thyme isn't looking great, so I may pull that out and bring in some wandering jew from the garden. I probably ought to take the standalone pots out for a few months to let any pesticides work their way out, I guess. Is there actual documented evidence of adverse effects from feeding direct-from-the-garden-centre plants to torts?

Hoping to get the lighting sorted over the next week or so. Now I'm wondering about hides. At the moment I have a plastic plant pot cut in half to make 2 hides. I do NOT have a humid hide set up, the reason being that the problem in our climate is too MUCH humidity rather than too little. (I haven't wetted the coco coir down at all since I put it in several weeks ago and humidity has only just started to get down to around the 80% mark.) But should I be looking at making a hot DRY hide?

The breeder says she is feeding the babies only once a day to prevent them from growing too fast. I want some kind of guide as to the ideal speed of weight gain and growth so I can keep an eye on it. This forum is quite big and sometimes it's hard to find answers to specific questions like these...


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 14, 2016)

ETA: Here's info on length/weight ratios for Hermann's and Greek tortoises ONLY
http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/measuring.htm


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I just realised it's probably 3 weeks at the most till I get Om! EEEEK! I feel like there is so much I still don't know.
> I'm still playing around with the enclosure layout and plants. The tiny forget-me-not seedlings seems to have been too small to survive transplanting, so I shall have to get some more seeds. The thyme isn't looking great, so I may pull that out and bring in some wandering jew from the garden. I probably ought to take the standalone pots out for a few months to let any pesticides work their way out, I guess. Is there actual documented evidence of adverse effects from feeding direct-from-the-garden-centre plants to torts?
> 
> Hoping to get the lighting sorted over the next week or so. Now I'm wondering about hides. At the moment I have a plastic plant pot cut in half to make 2 hides. I do NOT have a humid hide set up, the reason being that the problem in our climate is too MUCH humidity rather than too little. (I haven't wetted the coco coir down at all since I put it in several weeks ago and humidity has only just started to get down to around the 80% mark.) But should I be looking at making a hot DRY hide?
> ...


Some other people on the forum have mentioned the fertilizers and such that garden centers use to really get the plant growing and in bloom so that it sells. The chemicals aren't really all that great to feed to tortoises. The same goes for cut flowers you find at a florist. @Tom can provide you with lots more info about that. I'm not sure about documented evidence though, but I'd love to read about it if there is some!

As for the hide, a terra cotta pot might work too. I'll probably get one when we expand the tortoise table. I'm so hesitant to use plastic in my tortoise enclosure, but I've never seen him nibble anything more than his cactus block. The humidity you have will be good for a younger tortoise or redfoot though.

@franz_see made a Tortoise Growth Chart thread, which is pretty neat. I remember reading on there some rather detailed observations from keepers with a lot of experience! I can't really speak to growth since I've only had my adult male for about 7 years. Someone on that thread should be able to give you some good growth tips.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 15, 2016)

*sigh* discovered coco coir all over the floor, suspicious ginger fur on the oregano and 2 of the coleus plants squashed flat. Note to self: keep the door to that room CLOSED at night unless you want a certain super fluffy Maine Coon to adopt the tortoise table as her personal indoor bed...


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 20, 2016)

We are ALMOST THERE! wooooo! 

lighting:

That's an Exo Terra 10.0 UVB tube (4 feet long), mounted at the correct maximum height. It doesn't heat up the plastic tubs at all (phew). I got the fitting from Bunnings which seems to be the only place that sells them with a plug rather than a cable that needs to be wired in.
The basking bulb I'm still working on, and possibly it will have to be mounted separately and higher. Right now I'm testing a 75 watt household bulb. We bought a 60 watt spot initially but that was waaaaaay too hot. This one seems better but without a shade on it it might overheat the plastic. I've got it in a ceramic fitting for reptile bulbs because that was all I could find that would plug straight in, and you can't really fit a shade to it, but I might be able to bodge something.





Under the basking bulb is a concrete slab, and there's a half log from one of my old aquariums as a hide for tn warm end of the table. The sad shrivelled plants are weeds from the garden but they aren't looking at all happy about being transplanted!




In the middle tub we have food and water bowls and a mini garden. At the moment this works to keep the possible-pesticide-residue garden centre plants out of tortoise reach, while hopefully allowing the "safe" plants to grow and trail over the edge. The currently unsafe ones are spider plants, oregano and coleus. I've added cuttings from Wandering Jew and Christmas cactus, and sprinkled forget-me-not seeds as well.




Down at the cool end we have a coleus (out of tortoise reach), another shrivelled weed and a hide, and a plastic log and leaves aquarium decoration, plus a piece of volcanic rock for something different to walk on. I'm not sure if the plastic leaves are a good idea or not, so shall watch closely to make sure they don't get nibbled at.

I think the only other thing I need to get still is calcium/vitamins.....as I'm picking the tort up from the pet shop I can get those there, and I also have a cuttlefish I can use.
It's all coming together! Kinda. Not long to wait now, though I still don't know what day we'll be driving down.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 20, 2016)

Why put unsafe plants in at all?? Other than that it all seems rosey to me 
I would definately be looking for a shade for the basking lamp, i used a cheap clip lamp from the warehouse with a 75w spotlight bulb. Just tie wrap the clip lamp so it cannot shift or fall.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 20, 2016)

Which part of Auckland are you from??


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 20, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Why put unsafe plants in at all?? Other than that it all seems rosey to me
> I would definately be looking for a shade for the basking lamp, i used a cheap clip lamp from the warehouse with a 75w spotlight bulb. Just tie wrap the clip lamp so it cannot shift or fall.



Mostly so that I remember to water them and keep them alive till they are safe! I've got too many house plants already and no room for any more in the rest of the house!
By the time I switched the 75watt bulb off it was up over 100F....I'm going to have to find a way to fasten it higher up I think.

Are those cheap clip lamps rated for a bulb that high? I was looking at table lamps in Bunnings and they seemed to be rated for no more than 40 watts.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 20, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Which part of Auckland are you from??



Westie (but I don't own any leopard print clothes. Or a leather jacket. Or Uggs  decent collection of black t-shirts but!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 20, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Mostly so that I remember to water them and keep them alive till they are safe! I've got too many house plants already and no room for any more in the rest of the house!
> By the time I switched the 75watt bulb off it was up over 100F....I'm going to have to find a way to fasten it higher up I think.
> 
> Are those cheap clip lamps rated for a bulb that high? I was looking at table lamps in Bunnings and they seemed to be rated for no more than 40 watts.


That was why i mention the clip lights.. You can move them to suit and then just zip tie em up to prevent them moving.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 21, 2016)

That's what my littlun started with, but i had no idea about substrate etc. The lamp worked fine though


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 21, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> That's what my littlun started with, but i had no idea about substrate etc. The lamp worked fine though



Hmmm, OK, I shall have a look at those. Mind you the ceramic lamp fitting was kinda pricey! But I can use it for a CHE too.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 21, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Hmmm, OK, I shall have a look at those. Mind you the ceramic lamp fitting was kinda pricey! But I can use it for a CHE too.


Have a look on Ebay, CHE's are really cheap on there


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like it's really coming together! Way to go! I'd have trouble transplanting plants indoors, so I feel your frustration!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 21, 2016)

*OH. MY. GOSH.* it has just been confirmed that we are going to pick up my tortoise after work TOMORROW!!! (Wednesday.) Unfortunately I do have to work on Thurs, but after that I have Easter and the whole of next week off to help the baby settle in and keep an eye on it. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome ☺


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 21, 2016)

Yay! It's going to be so exciting to get a baby!!!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 23, 2016)

ALL MUST BOW BEFORE THE MIGHTY OM!

We haven't really had a chance to get acquainted yet, by the end of the 2 hour drive home s/he was crashed out. A brief bath and a very quick wander around in the emclosure before locating one of the hides and going straight in for a sleep. And today I'm at work, which sucks.
The shop got all the babies out for me to look at and the assistant picked out the two that liked having their heads rubbed, so obviously I picked one of those!
I suspect there might be a bit of a battle over food initially as they were eating mesclun and not much else by the sounds, but I shall try to gather a range of options when I get home and see if Om can be tempted. Today is going to be so looooooong!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 23, 2016)

I am your GOD! Gods do not bathe in plastic containers!!!!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 23, 2016)

Dandelions, they love them. And after todays rain they should pop up everywhere.

Where is the shop you bought OM from??


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 23, 2016)

http://reptilez.co.nz/ in Te Awamutu. The owner is famous for having appeared on Road Cops once because of her crazy mutant creature car.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 23, 2016)

Well. When I got home Om had eaten the bits of aloe Vera and ignored everything else. I excavated him from the deep burrow he'd made and gave him a bath, then I presented him with a plate of plantain, clover, dandelion flowers and a segment of Christmas cactus. He showed his opinion of that by pooping in it and then went back to his burrow. I don't think he's very impressed with me so far!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Well. When I got home Om had eaten the bits of aloe Vera and ignored everything else. I excavated him from the deep burrow he'd made and gave him a bath, then I presented him with a plate of plantain, clover, dandelion flowers and a segment of Christmas cactus. He showed his opinion of that by pooping in it and then went back to his burrow. I don't think he's very impressed with me so far!


Now you know who's in charge!!!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 24, 2016)

Awww, sounds like Om is still settling in. He is a very cute tortie! I'm sure he'll open up shortly and soon you'll be the best of friends!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Now you know who's in charge!!!


Apparently! S/he is used to being fed in the morning, which doesn't work for me, but Om is getting around that by letting the food sit there overnight and eating it during the day. Still, very early days! I'm on leave now so I can devote proper attention to the battle of wills  and to getting the basking light right. The Warehouse didn't have any clip on lamps when I went there. I've resurrected a bedside lamp from downstairs but it only has a 40 watt bulb which doesn't seem to get hot enough, and of course everything is closed today for Easter.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Apparently! S/he is used to being fed in the morning, which doesn't work for me, but Om is getting around that by letting the food sit there overnight and eating it during the day. Still, very early days! I'm on leave now so I can devote proper attention to the battle of wills  and to getting the basking light right. The Warehouse didn't have any clip on lamps when I went there. I've resurrected a bedside lamp from downstairs but it only has a 40 watt bulb which doesn't seem to get hot enough, and of course everything is closed today for Easter.



http://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/red/c...-Study-Desk-Lamp-Clamp-Black-35cm?SKU=1507668
Also available at Bunnings.
http://www.kingsseeds.co.nz/shop/Seeds+for+Sprouting/Organic+Florentine+Blend-2.html

That's the light that i used with a 70w bulb, never had a problem with them before and they're cheap as 
Also check out kings plants, i found these sprouting seeds, all i do is throw them in to Georgie's pen and let them grow. They don't usually get more than a few centimetres before she's scoffed them up while she's wandering around. They grow real quick and i like that she walks past some then backtracks to have a nibble, i just chuck a bunch of seeds every week and then we have a constant grow


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> http://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/red/c...-Study-Desk-Lamp-Clamp-Black-35cm?SKU=1507668
> Also available at Bunnings.
> http://www.kingsseeds.co.nz/shop/Seeds+for+Sprouting/Organic+Florentine+Blend-2.html
> 
> ...



That's the exact lamp I went to buy, but there weren't any. I'll see if can get to Bunnings next time they're open. Bit limited at the moment due to Easter and the fact that I don't drive and the Mr/aka chauffeur is planning to go away on his boat for a few days.

The seed mix looks interesting! Not sure about the broccoli though, that's on the do not feed list at the Tortoise Table plant database. Because I've got a coco coir substrate its sterile and I'm not sure seeds would sprout in it, but I might give it a try!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> That's the exact lamp I went to buy, but there weren't any. I'll see if can get to Bunnings next time they're open. Bit limited at the moment due to Easter and the fact that I don't drive and the Mr/aka chauffeur is planning to go away on his boat for a few days.
> 
> The seed mix looks interesting! Not sure about the broccoli though, that's on the do not feed list at the Tortoise Table plant database. Because I've got a coco coir substrate its sterile and I'm not sure seeds would sprout in it, but I might give it a try!



They'll sprout for sure, coco is what mine is in also.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Have a look at the other seeds, they have tons of different organics. Not sure the broccoli is a problem when it's only a sprout.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> They'll sprout for sure, coco is what mine is in also.


Oh awesome!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 24, 2016)

There's a store called Bunnings? Every few days, I learn something new about New Zealand!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> There's a store called Bunnings? Every few days, I learn something new about New Zealand!


There an odd bunch at times  Been here 5 years and still learning. Never get me back to the UK though, that place is screwed.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> There's a store called Bunnings? Every few days, I learn something new about New Zealand!


Yes, but it's an Australian chain originally. Not our fault! Lol


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> There an odd bunch at times  Been here 5 years and still learning. Never get me back to the UK though, that place is screwed.



Lol! and here i am wishing I lived in London, or somewhere in Scotland....


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 24, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Lol! and here i am wishing I lived in London, or somewhere in Scotland....


Sorry to burst your bubble, It's a dump now.. I feel very fortunate that i was able to come here for my childrens sake. There is only one thing i miss and that's football, but really that is it


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, It's a dump now.. I feel very fortunate that i was able to come here for my childrens sake. There is only one thing i miss and that's football, but really that is it


Ah, well, yeah, I guess it's a good county for kids. I just fancy somewhere cooler (weather wise) and with buildings that are more than 150 years old and where tea is treated with the respect it deserves


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 24, 2016)

"But I don't WANT a bath, peasant!!!!!"
Om semi-emerged from the burrow this afternoon so I plonked him in the food bowl. He turned his beak up at it again but went for a bit of a wander round and found the 2nd burrow. Progress!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 25, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, It's a dump now.. I feel very fortunate that i was able to come here for my childrens sake. There is only one thing i miss and that's football, but really that is it


Oh, that's a bummer. I had no idea.  If the airplane ride from the U.S. wasn't so long (and mostly likely too expensive) I don't see why a trip to New Zealand couldn't be in the near future! 


Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 168458
> 
> 
> "But I don't WANT a bath, peasant!!!!!"
> Om semi-emerged from the burrow this afternoon so I plonked him in the food bowl. He turned his beak up at it again but went for a bit of a wander round and found the 2nd burrow. Progress!


My Russian is definitely not a fan of bath time either!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 25, 2016)

Having a celebratory beer right now!
I had to dig Om out again this afternoon - took a while to find him too! But I got him to start eating and he even let me hand feed him! (I Moved his bowls to be near one of the burrows so he might feel safer and it seemed to work.) So far he is ignoring anything that isn't green, but I'm sure he'll get around to trying dandelions and rose petals eventually. Also he is peeing and pooping in his bath, even though he isn't at all keen on the process.

My one concern is that sometimes he bobs his head up and down and twitches his front legs as he breathes. It makes it look like his breathing is laboured. I can't hear any noises from him, but then I'm a bit deaf. Is that kind of thing normal?


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 27, 2016)

What a super cutie! I just love him already! 


Stitchpunk said:


> My one concern is that sometimes he bobs his head up and down and twitches his front legs as he breathes. It makes it look like his breathing is laboured. I can't hear any noises from him, but then I'm a bit deaf. Is that kind of thing normal?


Yes, not to worry, this is how torts breathe.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 27, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> What a super cutie! I just love him already!
> Yes, not to worry, this is how torts breathe.



Phew, that's a relief, thanks!
He's totally getting stuck into his food tonight and came out of his own accord! Still won't eat anything that's not green, not even dandelions, but I feel like progress is happening. Watching him wrestle with and subdue a chunk of leaf Is super cute


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 28, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 168707
> 
> 
> Phew, that's a relief, thanks!
> He's totally getting stuck into his food tonight and came out of his own accord! Still won't eat anything that's not green, not even dandelions, but I feel like progress is happening. Watching him wrestle with and subdue a chunk of leaf Is super cute


That's awesome! I love watching my tort while he's munching too. He just loves dandelions. I'm sure Om will come around to them someday! As long as you keep offering him a variety of greens, he's bound to try everything eventually. Once he's hungry enough too, he'll definitely stop being so picky.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.reptileuvinfo.com/html/watts-heat-lights-lamp-heat-output.html

A bit old but an interesting link about the actual heat output from various types and wattages of bulb. You can see how few of them actually hit the recommended basking temp of 95F - most are WAY over after only 10 minutes, which is the problem I've been having. My latest fix was to buy a clip on lamp from Bunnings. However these can't take a bulb higher than 40 watts, and the one that is in there is putting out barely any heat at all. So, thus far I have tried a 60 watt spot, a 75 watt standard (both way too hot) and now the 40 watt which seems not hot enough. I never thought a basking lamp would prove to be such a big issue! I'm sick of buying bulbs though, especially as I can't use them anywhere else in the house. Time to call in @Tom to tell me what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

Chuck a 70 watt bulb into the clip light, works fine for me.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Um, I'd rather not, I did an Internet search about putting a higher wattage bulb in and...well, I'd prefer not to start an electrical fire! A 40 watt spot might be the next option to try. So far Om hasn't shown any inclination to hang out in the basking area anyway so I've got time to play around still.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> http://www.reptileuvinfo.com/html/watts-heat-lights-lamp-heat-output.html
> 
> A bit old but an interesting link about the actual heat output from various types and wattages of bulb. You can see how few of them actually hit the recommended basking temp of 95F - most are WAY over after only 10 minutes, which is the problem I've been having. My latest fix was to buy a clip on lamp from Bunnings. However these can't take a bulb higher than 40 watts, and the one that is in there is putting out barely any heat at all. So, thus far I have tried a 60 watt spot, a 75 watt standard (both way too hot) and now the 40 watt which seems not hot enough. I never thought a basking lamp would prove to be such a big issue! I'm sick of buying bulbs though, especially as I can't use them anywhere else in the house. Time to call in @Tom to tell me what I'm doing wrong here?



There are basically three ways to adjust the basking temperature.
1. Use a different wattage bulb. I use 65 watt floods from the hardware store.
2. Adjust the height of the fixture.
3. Use an inline rheostat.

I don't know what stores you have over there, but over here we have large corporate hardware stores. I get my fixtures and bulbs from one called Home Depot. They look like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Designers-Edge-10-1-2-in-Brooder-Lamp-with-Hang-Hook-0165/204667675
I take the little metal guard wire things off and I hang the fixtures from over head.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

You do have a ceramic fitting as well? Why not use that?


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

Hmmm maybe ideal electrical could supply those here in NZ.


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.chookmanor.co.nz/heavy-duty-professional-chick-heat-lamp


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> There are basically three ways to adjust the basking temperature.
> 1. Use a different wattage bulb. I use 65 watt floods from the hardware store.
> 2. Adjust the height of the fixture.
> 3. Use an inline rheostat.
> ...


Hmmm, no, haven't seen those at our hardware stores, I think I found something similar online but it was $70. As @Neil fuller says I do have one of these http://www.hollywoodfishfarm.co.nz/detail/view/trixie-porcelain-bulb-holder-up-to-250w/m/2720/ , the issue with that is that you can't really put a shade over it (though I suppose I can make one from tinfoil and tape),and it's hard on the eyes without one. Also I've tried 2 bulbs in that so far and they were both way too hot after half an hour or so, even having the fitting sitting up as high as I can get it.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> http://www.chookmanor.co.nz/heavy-duty-professional-chick-heat-lamp


Ha, that's what I just found on TradeMe. Heck of a price though compared to $13 in the US!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

Cos we live on the arse of the planet


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Cos we live on the arse of the planet


Lol, yup! The U.K. has its own issues I know, but at least you don't have to fly for 24 hours to get to the rest of Europe!

I'm a doofus, we bought the last (eg display piece) of a specific clip on lamp and it didn't occur to me that the bulb in there was some kind of dummy light. I've put an actual 40 watt in now so that may do the trick.




Super high tech lighting rig ahoy!


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 28, 2016)

That'll doooo


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Whyyyyyyy did you wake me uuuuuuuuuup?!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Cliiiiiiiimb every mountain!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 29, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 168807
> 
> 
> Cliiiiiiiimb every mountain!


He's a climber already! Doesn't take long, does it? XD

He is just so cute! I think I missed his species -- what was it again?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> He's a climber already! Doesn't take long, does it? XD
> 
> He is just so cute! I think I missed his species -- what was it again?



Greek spur thigh. I just love his ridiculous little legs!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 29, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Greek spur thigh. I just love his ridiculous little legs!


I thought so!  Maybe I have never seen the baby Greek spur thigh. I think I love them now too!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I thought so!  Maybe I have never seen the baby Greek spur thigh. I think I love them now too!


He ate his first dandelion flower today


----------



## Neil fuller (Mar 30, 2016)

Hahaha. .. How's your lights going?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 30, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Hahaha. .. How's your lights going?


Ok I think. The 40 watt is maybe a touch underpowered, but that room gets direct sun in the afternoon so it's impossible to keep the same temperature through the whole day anyway. It'll do I reckon


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 31, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Ok I think. The 40 watt is maybe a touch underpowered, but that room gets direct sun in the afternoon so it's impossible to keep the same temperature through the whole day anyway. It'll do I reckon


That direct sun will be great for tortoise basking!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Apr 4, 2016)

The Great God Om vs a plantain leaf...






I THINK things are going ok, though I wish s/he would eat more. Seems to spend most of the time dug down head first into the substrate. I pull him out when I get home from work, give him a bath, and then plonk him in his food bowl; he chows down for a bit and then goes back to hiding. Come the weekend I will try putting Om under the basking lamp in the morning, which seems to encourage more activity - during the week I leave before 7am and I don't have the lights set to come on till 7.30am, and so far as I can tell he rarely seeks out the lamp of his own accord.

Plants - the forget me nots are coming up but in noooooo hurry to grow. The oregano is pretty much dead. The weeds transplanted from the garden are barely hanging in there, plus Om climbed onto one of them and nibbled the new leaves back to ground level! I have weed seeds scattered around but so far nothing has sprouted. The coleus is doing ok, the spider plants are growing a bit, and the wandering Jew cuttings that I just stuck straight into the soil are growing like mad!


----------



## Neil fuller (Apr 5, 2016)

Wandering jew, stuff grows like crazy. 
Have you anywhere where Om can go for a wander safely? I'd often let Georgie out for a walk around the living room, stick a plate of greens for nibbles and let her crack on for an hour or two. I know you have cats so maybe if they're out of the way for a while.
Mine would always end up hiding head first somewhere or under the sofa


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 5, 2016)

Awww, very cute video! Om looks like a treasure already!  I know some tortoises can take a while to warm up to a new environment. A few times very recently I was thinking that my Russian is finally used to me and I've had him since 2009. In this regard, I think they can actually be fairly slow!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Apr 5, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Wandering jew, stuff grows like crazy.
> Have you anywhere where Om can go for a wander safely? I'd often let Georgie out for a walk around the living room, stick a plate of greens for nibbles and let her crack on for an hour or two. I know you have cats so maybe if they're out of the way for a while.
> Mine would always end up hiding head first somewhere or under the sofa



I do, but I've only had Om for a couple of weeks so I figured I'd let him settle in some more before I introduce new environments, don't want to stress the little guy/gal. I might try a bit of back yard time this weekend if it's sunny.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Apr 5, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Awww, very cute video! Om looks like a treasure already!  I know some tortoises can take a while to warm up to a new environment. A few times very recently I was thinking that my Russian is finally used to me and I've had him since 2009. In this regard, I think they can actually be fairly slow!



wow! 2009? sheesh! I figure anything that lives as long as a tortoise takes life, and change, pretty slowly so I'm trying to be patient...


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 5, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> wow! 2009? sheesh! I figure anything that lives as long as a tortoise takes life, and change, pretty slowly so I'm trying to be patient...


So true! Maybe that sunshine will help too -- it's magical!


----------



## Neil fuller (Apr 30, 2016)

How's Om getting along, haven't heard for a while now??


----------



## Stitchpunk (Apr 30, 2016)

Ha, I was just about to make a post!
There just hasn't been much to report tbh. He has a bath and then eats and then sleeps in his favourite hidey hole and very occasionally goes for a wander. I must weigh him again but he's put on a few g since I got him so I assume all is going well.

Today I added a Coprosma hawera Shrub to his enclosure for food and hiding in. For those overseas, this is a very hardy native plant that my breeder feeds to her tortoises. It's a bit of a risk inasmuch as I don't know the dietary compostion, but I decided to take it as I feel like he could do with more variety in his diet.
So here is Om checking out the new addition (and yes he has had a nibble at it)




The plant is actually related to coffee and you can apparently make coffee
from the tiny berries. If it gets to the stage of fruiting I will of course keep a close eye on Om to make sure he isn't eating the berries - they're not poisonous but I don't imagine they'd be particularly good for him either. I'm hoping that he will enjoy having the branches to hide under and it may encourage him to come out from his favourite spot a bit more often.

Yesterday he had his first trip outside, but seemed overwhelmed by it all:



He spent most of the time hiding in his shell.
And that's about it really! I've got a heater running on a low setting most of the time in his room to keep the temps up and so far there's no sign of him preparing to hibernate.
And I'm looking into the cost of getting a bag of Mazuri pellets to NZ - so that if I'm ever away the Mr can feed Om safely and I won't be worrying about him picking some inappropriate plant from the lawn for my baby!


----------



## Oxalis (May 1, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Ha, I was just about to make a post!
> There just hasn't been much to report tbh. He has a bath and then eats and then sleeps in his favourite hidey hole and very occasionally goes for a wander. I must weigh him again but he's put on a few g since I got him so I assume all is going well.
> 
> Today I added a Coprosma hawera Shrub to his enclosure for food and hiding in. For those overseas, this is a very hardy native plant that my breeder feeds to her tortoises. It's a bit of a risk inasmuch as I don't know the dietary compostion, but I decided to take it as I feel like he could do with more variety in his diet.
> ...


Wow, he's looking cuter every post!  I think he's really coming around to his new home! Thanks for suggesting _Coprosma acerosa_ 'Hawera'; I will suggest this to The Tortoise Table for other NZ tort keepers.


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 1, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Wow, he's looking cuter every post!  I think he's really coming around to his new home! Thanks for suggesting _Coprosma acerosa_ 'Hawera'; I will suggest this to The Tortoise Table for other NZ tort keepers.


There's actually a big range of plants that are Coprosmas - some of them have regular little glossy leaves rather than the needle like ones. I think when I build his outdoor enclosure I'll put in 2 or 3 different ones and see if he has any preference...he's definitely had a go at eating the one I've put in though.


----------



## Neil fuller (May 1, 2016)

Keep up the investigation  I'll be getting some for mine.


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 2, 2016)

Weighed OM last night, and from 25g when I got him (23 March) he is now up to 31g. So that seems like the kind of slow and steady weight gain I was after 
In other news, I was quoted US$100 to ship a 6lb/3kg bag of Mazuri to NZ 
This website https://www.mad4rads.com/onestepcheckout/index/ charges US$24.50 to ship a 1lb/500g bag. I haven't found any sellers on Ebay who definitely ship to NZ.


----------



## Neil fuller (May 2, 2016)

It's usually cheaper to get stuff sent from the UK. American shipping is all over the place. It was cheaper to buy my mega ray bulb from the UK than Australia or the USA.


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 2, 2016)

In the UK it seems to be called "Mazuri exotic leaf eater 1kg tortoise feed", I don't know if that's the same thing. UK$13 plus UK$15 for shipping.


----------



## Neil fuller (May 2, 2016)

Can you post a link please?


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 2, 2016)

Neil fuller said:


> Can you post a link please?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazuri-ex...736477?hash=item3d1899c81d:g:Y5YAAOSwo6lWPItS

I will get some one way or the other, to have on hand for emergencies and treats (seeing as Om has no interest in things like cucumber thus far.)


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazuri-ex...736477?hash=item3d1899c81d:g:Y5YAAOSwo6lWPItS
> 
> I will get some one way or the other, to have on hand for emergencies and treats (seeing as Om has no interest in things like cucumber thus far.)


Mazuri will definitely come in handy! It gets me through the winters here. I can tell my Russian pouts sometimes when he doesn't get it and refuses to eat his greens instead.  I hope you're able to purchase some at a reasonable price!!


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 4, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Mazuri will definitely come in handy! It gets me through the winters here. I can tell my Russian pouts sometimes when he doesn't get it and refuses to eat his greens instead.  I hope you're able to purchase some at a reasonable price!!


I guess I'm lucky that we don't get snow here. TBH I'm beginning to despair of us having a winter at all this year. Warmest autumn on record and there are still mosquitoes around.


----------



## Oxalis (May 20, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I guess I'm lucky that we don't get snow here. TBH I'm beginning to despair of us having a winter at all this year. Warmest autumn on record and there are still mosquitoes around.


Wow, that would be very strange for us in Michigan. Our winter this past year was apparently a mild one for us.  How is the little tortie doing? Getting used to the new digs?


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 25, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Wow, that would be very strange for us in Michigan. Our winter this past year was apparently a mild one for us.  How is the little tortie doing? Getting used to the new digs?









Doing fine I think,slow and steady growth and mostly just sleeping and eating. hanging out around the basking lamp more than s/he used to, and still not a big fan of baths!


----------



## Oxalis (May 25, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 175060
> 
> 
> View attachment 175061
> ...


Woo hoo! Sounds great! And what a little cutie-pie!  It looks like s/he is getting used to his/her new home. I think after almost 8 years with me, my tortoise is finally warming up to me.


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 27, 2016)

Nobody does mournful/indignant quite like a tortoise staring into an empty food bowl. I must get a photo of it sometime!


----------



## Oxalis (May 30, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Nobody does mournful/indignant quite like a tortoise staring into an empty food bowl. I must get a photo of it sometime!


Awww! What a cutie! I'm glad your tortoise mansion turned out so lovely!


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 31, 2016)

Om is up to 35g now! I think s/he is having a growth spurt, and definitely eating more 

I might need to get some of these tortoise prints to put on the wall, they're fab! https://www.etsy.com/shop/StudioRayyan?ref=hp_rv


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jun 1, 2016)

Little tortoise, big world


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jun 10, 2016)

Caught Om scratching at the side of his tub just before. I'm not sure whether that means "WHY IS MY BOWL EMPTY, USELESS MINION?" , or ". I MUST BE FREEEEEEEEEEE! BOLD NEW HORIZONS!" All I know is s/he is now eating dinner in a resentful manner. Perhaps it's time to allow the occasional supervised wander on the kitchen bench.... Not outside because it's winter and, as is usual for Auckland, extremely damp. Or is it time to rearrange the enclosure? Thoughts, o wise ones of the forum?

As far as plants go I'm coming to the conclusion that only the spider plants and Christmas cactus are doing well in there. Even the wandering Jew looks unhappy, and the needle-leaved coprosma I put in still looks shrivelled (though Om likes to hide under it sometimes.) I got another coprosma with more standard leaves but I don't think I'll put it in the enclosure...also just got a baby Boston fern today.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 12, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Caught Om scratching at the side of his tub just before. I'm not sure whether that means "WHY IS MY BOWL EMPTY, USELESS MINION?" , or ". I MUST BE FREEEEEEEEEEE! BOLD NEW HORIZONS!" All I know is s/he is now eating dinner in a resentful manner. Perhaps it's time to allow the occasional supervised wander on the kitchen bench.... Not outside because it's winter and, as is usual for Auckland, extremely damp. Or is it time to rearrange the enclosure? Thoughts, o wise ones of the forum?
> 
> As far as plants go I'm coming to the conclusion that only the spider plants and Christmas cactus are doing well in there. Even the wandering Jew looks unhappy, and the needle-leaved coprosma I put in still looks shrivelled (though Om likes to hide under it sometimes.) I got another coprosma with more standard leaves but I don't think I'll put it in the enclosure...also just got a baby Boston fern today.


Not a bad idea to move things around inside the enclosure every now and then.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jun 25, 2016)

I just finished redoing Om's enclosure and repotting the plants, so I'd thought I'd share the photos. I took out the needle leafed coprosma, it looks pretty dead but maybe it'll revive being outdoors. 



S/he is in that log hide right now and hasn't woken up yet! The spider plants have been doing great so I've put the bigger one in here to replace the coprosma.




Here's the 2nd spider plant, along with the water bowl and some favourite things of Om's to hide under (the bridge and the fake driftwood are both from aquariums I used to have.)




In here we have the 2 wee Christmas cacti. Literally all I did to grow these was break a couple of segments off the mother plant and put them straight in the soil. So far Om hasn't been keen on eating the cacti so I'll be interested to see what reaction they get! Also in here is the wandering Jew. It's pretty sickly looking as you can see - it was directly under the main bulb before and now it's not, so it may recover - but if not I can easily get more. Also we have the food bowl, some river rocks from the garden and another old aquarium ornament.

I shall be watching out for Om to wake up and go exploring! Some days after bath time I've been letting him/her wander around on the bathroom bench - when s/he wants to - and I'll be thinking about other safe spots for supervised time outside the enclosure. It it SUPER wet here and the whole yard is just squelchy mud at the moment!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 26, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I just finished redoing Om's enclosure and repotting the plants, so I'd thought I'd share the photos. I took out the needle leafed coprosma, it looks pretty dead but maybe it'll revive being outdoors.
> View attachment 178203
> 
> 
> ...


I always forget to move things around in Steve's indoor enclosure to keep things interesting! Om should really appreciate the decorations.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Aug 15, 2016)

Hihihihihi!

Sorry it's been so long. I tend to forget...Om so far has been such an easy low maintenance pet that there never seems to be much to report.
We're almost at the end of winter (though in truth it feels like I'm still waiting for winter to start, it has been pretty wet but not very cold.) The muddy soggy back yard has made it a little challenging at times to find good weeds. I've got pellet food (Mazuri) on the way from the UK so hopefully that arrives soon. The spider plants in Om's enclosure are growing HUGE, safe in the knowledge that he will refuse to even nibble them. One of them has a spike full of babies and I mercilessly plucked one yesterday and offered it as a sacrifice to Om, but he still turned his (nose? beak? snout?) up at it.

With the cooler weather Om seems to appreciate baths more, and has also started enjoying a bit of supervised indoor free roaming time (not on the floor though.) here he is investigating my knitting....




And here he is trying to find out if wool is tasty (I didn't let him eat any of course)




I suppose soon it will be time to start researching the building of an outdoor enclosure. I'm undecided....he might be too young to go full time into an outdoor set up yet? But I feel he would benefit from being outside, and I'd quite like to get the section of my room back that's got his enclosure in...


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Hihihihihi!
> 
> Sorry it's been so long. I tend to forget...Om so far has been such an easy low maintenance pet that there never seems to be much to report.
> We're almost at the end of winter (though in truth it feels like I'm still waiting for winter to start, it has been pretty wet but not very cold.) The muddy soggy back yard has made it a little challenging at times to find good weeds. I've got pellet food (Mazuri) on the way from the UK so hopefully that arrives soon. The spider plants in Om's enclosure are growing HUGE, safe in the knowledge that he will refuse to even nibble them. One of them has a spike full of babies and I mercilessly plucked one yesterday and offered it as a sacrifice to Om, but he still turned his (nose? beak? snout?) up at it.
> ...


He looks SO cute!  Sounds like everything's going pretty well. I don't think he'd be too young for an outdoor enclosure. I really think the outdoor time in the sunshine/UV is such a great benefit for a tortoise, at any age. I haven't had the experience of caring for a baby tort, but my Russian has really "come out of his shell"  so to speak with his backyard garden. I've seen him eventually try new plants on his own and he gets a lot of space to run around and explore. Both my fiance and I think that he's just generally happier with the outdoor time. Of course, he is safely enclosed in that garden, even over the roof, so I would say that safety will likely be your main concern for a baby tort. But otherwise, with lots of delicious plants and places to hide, your tort should really enjoy an outdoor enclosure!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Aug 16, 2016)

The pellets just arrived (albeit only half the amount I ordered.... sigh)
They are these ones that seem to be sold in Europe
http://www.mazurizoofoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/68.pdf

not exactly the same as http://www.mazuri.com/product_pdfs/5M21.pdf


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 16, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> The pellets just arrived (albeit only half the amount I ordered.... sigh)
> They are these ones that seem to be sold in Europe
> http://www.mazurizoofoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/68.pdf
> 
> not exactly the same as http://www.mazuri.com/product_pdfs/5M21.pdf


Never seen that first one before. I wonder if little Om will like it?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Aug 24, 2016)

I have tried those pellets dry, wet, whole, in pieces and crumbled, but Om has as yet refused to accept that they are edible *sigh* I shall persevere! Just now after he had his bath and a walk I put him in my hand and he stuck his head out and rested it on my thumb and we had a wee moment. It was very sweet


----------



## Stitchpunk (Sep 14, 2016)

Exploring the exciting world of craft magazines


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 15, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Exploring the exciting world of craft magazines
> 
> View attachment 186947


Gettin' big!


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
I'm from NZ too and have decided to get a tortoise too, I'd love to know how Om is doing and I have learnt a lot from this thread!
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 13, 2017)

Tim McIlroy said:


> Hi,
> I'm from NZ too and have decided to get a tortoise too, I'd love to know how Om is doing and I have learnt a lot from this thread!
> Thanks,
> Tim


 




Seems to be doing well enough! I'm a bit ashamed that the outdoor enclosure still hasn't gotten underway, but that's mainly because I need assistance from the bloke and he's been busy fixing his boat... I do get him into the sunshine whenever I can.
Glad the thread has been of use!

Om does seem to have an ability to get into trouble, I have to say. So far S/he has managed to fall off a really big bench (landed shell first on the floor, no harm done thankfully!); attempted to swallow human hair; and just the other day managed to flip upside down while wandering around on our perfectly flat front porch. I'm not sure if I'm a bad/inattentive tortoise parent or if Om is just accident prone! Om also continues to mostly hate baths, but does now let me scratch his/her head sometimes.

Oh, and I bought a little crocheted tortoise toy from a craft show because I was curious to see how Om would react when I put it into the indoor enclosure. As far as I can tell Om seems to recognise it as tortoise shaped and treat it as a rival, coz i always find it upended and covered in coco coir! So i don't leave it in there but do let it "visit" now and then to give Om something to do!

I continue to shift the elements of the indoor enclosure about and swap new pieces in from time to time. The only live plants in there are spider plants, which Om refuses to eat unless Desperate. Nothing else has survived the combo of Om's attentions and the lighting!

So whereabouts in NZ are you?


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Jan 13, 2017)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 197144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Nelson (top of the South Island). Om is so cute! I can't wait to have a tortoise of my own, hopefully by March and I really like your idea of the three seperate conatainers for Om's enclosure. Also where did you get your lights from?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 13, 2017)

The UV tube light you can get on TM I think, though I got mine from Animates pet shop. Finding the right light bulb for the heat lamp part was trickier and will depend on your set up. I ended up with a basic desk lamp from Bunnings, and the bulb I use is about 40 watts. With my set up anything higher than that got too hot (also those lamps generally aren't safe to use more than 50 or 60 watts in).

You must be getting excited! Other than the enclosure building Om has proven to be one of the most low maintenance pets I've had (and quite entertaining as well!)


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Jan 13, 2017)

Stitchpunk said:


> The UV tube light you can get on TM I think, though I got mine from Animates pet shop. Finding the right light bulb for the heat lamp part was trickier and will depend on your set up. I ended up with a basic desk lamp from Bunnings, and the bulb I use is about 40 watts. With my set up anything higher than that got too hot (also those lamps generally aren't safe to use more than 50 or 60 watts in).
> 
> You must be getting excited! Other than the enclosure building Om has proven to be one of the most low maintenance pets I've had (and quite entertaining as well!)


Thanks for the info and sorry to bother you again but there seems to be a lot of tube lights and I'm not sure which one to get. Also what did you use for the thermostat and humidity monitoring? Thanks so much for the help, it's great to have some other Kiwis with info on this as local knowledge is really helpful


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmmm, I can't remember exactly which UV bulb i got, I'll have a look at it in the morning. For temperatures I got a temperature gun off TradeMe, similar to this https://trademe.co.nz/1238920580

I did get a humidity monitor but ironically it died when I accidentally sprayed it with water! I didn't bother to replace it because Auckland = humidity anyway! But it was one like this with a probe that you can hang down into the enclosure https://trademe.co.nz/1239767655


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you think that ReptileZ is a reputable breeder? e.g. from what you know how do they keep their babies?
I'm on their waiting list for my very own Testudo Gracea and I'm thinking of naming the tort Archimedes 
Tim


----------



## Stitchpunk (Feb 19, 2017)

Tim McIlroy said:


> Do you think that ReptileZ is a reputable breeder? e.g. from what you know how do they keep their babies?
> I'm on their waiting list for my very own Testudo Gracea and I'm thinking of naming the tort Archimedes
> Tim


That's where I got Om from  we made a road trip to get him. The babies seemed well cared for and I got to pick my own from the bunch  as far as I can tell they have been breeding for quite a long time and have a decent reputation. Besides which there aren't a lot of options for tort breeders in NZ!


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Feb 20, 2017)

Stitchpunk said:


> That's where I got Om from  we made a road trip to get him. The babies seemed well cared for and I got to pick my own from the bunch  as far as I can tell they have been breeding for quite a long time and have a decent reputation. Besides which there aren't a lot of options for tort breeders in NZ!


Thanks, that's really good to know and reassuring! It's good to know that my Tort will be healthy!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Oxalis (Mar 14, 2017)

Stitchpunk said:


> View attachment 202054


Aww, he's getting big! Is he eating plantain?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Gosh it's been a long time. But honestly there's been nothing to report. We had a very wet winter and the yard was basically mud, so poor Om has had to make do with the bedroom as his free-running space. But! Exciting news! The outdoor enclosure is underway!

The basis of it is this chicken coop https://www.treasurebox.co.nz/bingo-chicken-coop-with-extra-large-runs.html
Because of our drainage issues the Mr has built a sort of table out of untreated hardwood that the coop will sit on to get it off the ground. Inside this will sit a couple of trays, which will be lined with weed matting for drainage and have decently high sides. Those I will fill with bags of topsoil plus pumice that the local hardware store sells. Then comes the fun part - adding plants and making a garden! At the moment I have a couple of local coprosma shrubs, a sickly hibiscus (will probably have to replace that) and some forget-me-not and thyme seedlings. Hopefully the abundant plantain and sow's ear will self seed into the enclosure too, and I'll find some more stuff to add (probably including some roses). I have a small aquarium that I will lie on its side to make a basking area, and the big indoor areas are waterproof and fully shaded. Not quite sure what I will do with those yet, but the smaller one will be his sleeping quarters and maybe I can find some shade-loving house plants to put into the bigger area.

As tortoise enclosures go it's still not huge, but a vast improvement size-wise on the indoor one. It's not really warm enough to shift Om outside yet, but once the basics are set up I will start putting him out there during the day for longer and longer periods so he can get acclimatised, and by the height of summer he should be ready to move in permanently. I think he's gonna love it!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 15, 2017)

Stitchpunk said:


> Gosh it's been a long time. But honestly there's been nothing to report. We had a very wet winter and the yard was basically mud, so poor Om has had to make do with the bedroom as his free-running space. But! Exciting news! The outdoor enclosure is underway!
> 
> The basis of it is this chicken coop https://www.treasurebox.co.nz/bingo-chicken-coop-with-extra-large-runs.html
> Because of our drainage issues the Mr has built a sort of table out of untreated hardwood that the coop will sit on to get it off the ground. Inside this will sit a couple of trays, which will be lined with weed matting for drainage and have decently high sides. Those I will fill with bags of topsoil plus pumice that the local hardware store sells. Then comes the fun part - adding plants and making a garden! At the moment I have a couple of local coprosma shrubs, a sickly hibiscus (will probably have to replace that) and some forget-me-not and thyme seedlings. Hopefully the abundant plantain and sow's ear will self seed into the enclosure too, and I'll find some more stuff to add (probably including some roses). I have a small aquarium that I will lie on its side to make a basking area, and the big indoor areas are waterproof and fully shaded. Not quite sure what I will do with those yet, but the smaller one will be his sleeping quarters and maybe I can find some shade-loving house plants to put into the bigger area.
> ...


Sounds nice, and now I think I know where all our summer rain ended up!  We just had one of the driest summers I've ever seen here in Michigan and are just now catching up on rain. It looks like you have some good plant choices picked out. Plantains exploded in my outdoor tort garden this year.


----------

